# Less Is More Tuesday!



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

My main passion for watches stems around chronos, sports, divers etc. Usually they wear quite large, have a few pushers, a number of dials etc. etc.

However, today I am sporting this simple, understated Rolex Oyster Date Precision - manual wind. It's only about 33mm (exc crown) and as simple as they come.










Sometime less is more?

So, on this sunny Tuesday share your understated, classic designs!


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Agree with the Rolex










But for classic simplicity I go for Tudor Oyster Prince


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Electroquartz for me today.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

I'll play. O&W MP2801. Manual wind, no date.


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Simple? All of these bar one have date complications and the one that does not is an auto winder. I'm sure we can go simpler than this !!! Anyone have a sundial?


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll play with this simple, elegant and clear design. Mondaine Swiss Railway Watch.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Simplicity, '69 on a nato


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

the simplest watches I own.

This one for work today










And this one for the evening


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Well I'm certainly bucking the trend, wearing this big lump.....


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Well its simple.










And ultra slim at 3mm


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am also wearing a lump but the dial is relatively simple!


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

1969 Timex Super Thin.

Dials don't get much simpler than this.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

My simple watch for today..............


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

Got lots of the plain janes! For today.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I totally agree, frequently less is more, not only for watches, BTW.

Bertrand


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

i dont really do plain...Accurist Depth Meter


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I'll join in with this










Jaquet Girard manual wind


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Big chunky diver watches can still be plain


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Quick change to this Yobokies modded seiko


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

MarkDavey said:


> Quick change to this Yobokies modded seiko


I like that!

Some interesting understated watches on this thread.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Suppose this qualifies...










...and this one too...


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Had this one on all day, trying to figure out if I keep it or flip it. Don't know yet, but I think it qualifies for this thread quit nicely 










Trade offers for that one welcomed already thou, I don't think I fall for it for real, but I love it still.. Hard call (which is why it ain't on SC or for trade forums yet)


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

Jinji. (mid-80s)


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This is very plain.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Toshi said:


> Well I'm certainly bucking the trend, wearing this big lump.....


You and me both Rich


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't wear it much but I enjoy owning this Hamilton RR50 Special. :tongue2:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

rediscovered this one a couple of days ago and have been wearing it since then....


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

This for me:


----------



## thedburgess (May 15, 2009)

Sitting in Prague Airport with no pictures wearing my Citizen calibre 8700 dual time just to keep up with the time difference between london, prague and larnaca


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

here,s another plain one with a great big six eater on it.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Dont get more simple than this C5 Malvern

The understated, quintessentially English elegance of The Malvern Automatic combined with the famous and especially customised ETA 2824-2 Swiss automatic make it the perfect introduction to the world of fine watches. Enjoy.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

JoT said:


> I am also wearing a lump but the dial is relatively simple!


Almost as simple:


----------



## thelasher (Jul 13, 2009)

Bit of a traditionalist myself, 9ct gold omega.!!!

About all I ever got from my grandad, had to wait till he snuffed it too,

How inconsiderate can you get.


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Ive been wearing this for 2 weeks.

IMO very classy. Completely different to all my other watches


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Just found this


----------



## iestynt1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Simple elegance


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Micky said:


> Simple? All of these bar one have date complications and the one that does not is an auto winder. I'm sure we can go simpler than this !!! Anyone have a sundial?


Yes, but I'm not wearing it as I'm working nights and it's no good underground either :help:

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

SharkBike said:


>


I like that. Refreshingly simple.

Here's my less is more offering:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

They dont come much plainer than this manual wind Certina.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't think I've quite got the hang of this thread


----------



## perunaldo (Jan 4, 2009)

Very nice watch. Minimalistic. Reminds of Movado Museum little bit, but still good.

I saw one on RLT for sale, but it's not available no more. Price around 50 sterling.

Any idea where I can get one for cheap!? It would be a nice present...

Regards.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Something for the cinema..


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

Bootsy said:


> My main passion for watches stems around chronos, sports, divers etc. Usually they wear quite large, have a few pushers, a number of dials etc. etc.
> 
> However, today I am sporting this simple, understated Rolex Oyster Date Precision - manual wind. It's only about 33mm (exc crown) and as simple as they come.
> 
> ...


For me they don't come much better than this










Old Max certainly epitomised "Less is more"


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Only just noticed this thread 

A nice selection on display guys :thumbsup:

Anyway, I`m at work wearing something not really that plain but will be swapping over to this later which

I think fits the bill 

*Glycine Incursore, Unitas 6497 17 Jewels.*










& a gratuitous wrist shot 

*







*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

stonedeaf said:


> For me they don't come much better than this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep being tempted by these, very nice unk:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Very plain 7 jewel manual wind Smiths Empire this is basic.


----------

